# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Blackout tent - anyone used one, good idea?

## Travel2

Heading off to a festival and need a tent. Was thinking of a blackout tent.

Seems like a good idea will be able to sleep off the hangover in the morning a lot easier if it's dark.

Anyone had one? What are the pros and cons?

----------


## ksolivya

Never used a blackout tent but I understand that even though the material is black, some light still gets in. In other words, it is not pitch black inside. The worst thing I can think of is that in the summer, if you are sleeping off the effects of a hangover, the tent will heat up very quickly because of the black colour. So the light won't wake you but the temperature may well!

----------

